# Sono veramente una pessima persona.



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2014)

Ogni tanto all'uscita del palazzo dove lavoro si mettono dei ragazzi con pettorine tipo Unicef, Carita, Legaqualcosa, etc etc e si avvicinano, molto gentilmente a dir la verità, per cercare di venderti qualcosa, o per convincerti ad iscriverti a chissà quale programma per qualche scuola in Africa.

Oggi era l'Unicef. Questo è il dialogo avvenuto con la ragazza che ha cercato di fermarmi.

Ragazza: Aaahhh finalmente un signore sorridente, Le possiamo rubare un minuto (E nel frattempo mi porge la mano)

Tubarao: Scusami ma sono di fretta, veramente, e non vorrei farti perdere tempo (E comunque le stringo la mano).

R: Ma le rubo solo cinque minuti.

T: Guarda proprio non li ho.

_(E non mi lasciava sta cazzo di mano.)_

R: Tre minuti.

_(E qui m'ispiro alla collega quando esce alle sei in punto)

_T: Guarda devo correre a prendere la mia bimba di neanche due anni al nido altrimenti quelle megere delle maestre me la lasciano fuori rotfl::rotfl::rotfl

R: (Forse intuendo che le avessi detto una calla): E la mamma ?

T: Sono vedovo da sei mesi. 


A quel punto mi lascia la mano, e credo che se glielo avessi chiesto si sarebbe offerta di andare a prendere mia figlia al nido per i prossimi quattro anni.

E voi ? Ci sarà stata una volta nella vostra vita in cui avete esclamato: Ammazza che stronzo che sono.

(Nota per i traditori: Le corna al coniuge non valgono)


----------



## Principessa (14 Luglio 2014)

Hai fatto benissimo a inventare panzane.

Io ho fatto quel lavoro e prima di scendere in strada a vendere adesioni per qualche ONLUS, abbiamo fatto varie giornate di formazione con tecniche di vendita ad hoc.

Tra queste rientra l'atteggiamento sorridente e sempre positivo (spesso irritante... almeno per me lo è subirlo) e la stretta di mano.

Per la prossima volta ti consiglio di dire questo, per sentirti meno stronzo   : 

"Mi dispiace ma io non ho il conto in banca".

Loro non possono accettare soldi e fanno firmare adesioni solo tramite RID bancario, quindi li liquiderai subito.

Comunque, tanto per la cronaca, sono persone che lavorano e percepiscono stipendio + provvigioni, quindi meno tempo gli fai perdere, meglio è, non sei stato così cattivo.


----------



## Principessa (14 Luglio 2014)

Quanto alla domanda, il prossimo atto da stronza e cinica che sono in procinto di fare non lo posso raccontare perchè mi darebbero contro tutti.

Non è qualcosa di illegale o violento comunque. E non si farà male nessuno manco moralmente.

:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2014)

Mi capita. Ieri e oggi due episodi simili.
Premessa: non sopporto i genitori che hanno figli perfetti. Perfetti a scuola, ubbidienti a qualunque etá, mai un capriccio da piccoli. I primi della classe e ovviamente frequentano le scuole piú difficili. Potrebbero passare dall'asilo all'universitá. Fanno domande alle elementari che i ragazzi comuni fanno alle superiori.  Ogni giorno elencano i 9/10 che prendono a scuola ecc ecc.
Ogni no viene accettato con un sorriso. Insomma dei mostri. Le figlie di due mie colleghe sono così. 
Ora una ha fatto la maturità e l'altra il test alla bocconi. Passano due settimane e non si sentono commenti. Dato che siamo in uno stanzone e purtroppo tutti sentono i cazzi di tutti capto due telefonate. Bisbigliate, in cui sento la valutazione di una (65) e il test non passato dell'altra.
Quanto tempo posso averci messo a chiedere ad alta voce i risultati dei due geni per i quali ci hanno frantumato le palle da anni?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2014)

Io non invento cazzate. Umanamente può anche dispiacermi per questi che non trovano nulla di meglio che sti mestieri della merda, ma non invento cazzate. L'altro giorno prova a fermarmi una mentra riprendevo la moto:

- Mi scusi, le interessa...
- No, non mi interessa.
- Ma come non le interessa se non le ho ancora detto cos'è!
- Fidati che non mi interessa. Sono misantropo.
- Ah, quindi non te interessa niente di niente.
- Zero.
Nel frattempo mi sto mettendo il casco.
- Ma non hai la faccia cattiva...
- Dici?
- Sì.
- Aspetta.
Finisco d'allacciarmi il casco ed abbasso la visierina parasole.
- Così?
- Mmm...sì, così SI!
Ride, io pure, e mentre metto in moto se ne va. Fine.


----------



## tullio (14 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto tempo posso averci messo a chiedere ad alta voce i risultati dei due geni per i quali ci hanno frantumato le palle da anni?



^______________________^, perfida, davvero perfida! :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Mario Giordano "Attenti ai buoni" Mondadori 2003.
Il capitolo X è dedicato proprio all'Unicef. 
Leggi e ti sentirai molto meno stronzo.


----------



## lolapal (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni tanto all'uscita del palazzo dove lavoro si mettono dei ragazzi con pettorine tipo Unicef, Carita, Legaqualcosa, etc etc e si avvicinano, molto gentilmente a dir la verità, per cercare di venderti qualcosa, o per convincerti ad iscriverti a chissà quale programma per qualche scuola in Africa.
> 
> Oggi era l'Unicef. Questo è il dialogo avvenuto con la ragazza che ha cercato di fermarmi.
> 
> ...


Io ho imparato a dire: "mi dispiace non ho niente" e a fuggire, perché altrimenti se mi acchiappano è la fine! 

Dovrei prendere lezioni di cattiveria...


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni tanto all'uscita del palazzo dove lavoro si mettono dei ragazzi con pettorine tipo Unicef, Carita, Legaqualcosa, etc etc e si avvicinano, molto gentilmente a dir la verità, per cercare di venderti qualcosa, o per convincerti ad iscriverti a chissà quale programma per qualche scuola in Africa.
> 
> Oggi era l'Unicef. Questo è il dialogo avvenuto con la ragazza che ha cercato di fermarmi.
> 
> ...



Ciao

in situazioni così, lo dico, che possono raccontarmi 
e spiegarmi tutto quello che vogliono,
ma che perdono solo il loro tempo ... 


Certo che ho esclamato, quanto sono stronza ... 
ma era più verso me stessa ... quando si ricade in certe trappole ... 



sienne


----------



## Apollonia (15 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo a inventare panzane.
> 
> Io ho fatto quel lavoro e prima di scendere in strada a vendere adesioni per qualche ONLUS, abbiamo fatto varie giornate di formazione con tecniche di vendita ad hoc.
> 
> ...


Buono a sapersi!


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni tanto all'uscita del palazzo dove lavoro si mettono dei ragazzi con pettorine tipo Unicef, Carita, Legaqualcosa, etc etc e si avvicinano, molto gentilmente a dir la verità, per cercare di venderti qualcosa, o per convincerti ad iscriverti a chissà quale programma per qualche scuola in Africa.
> 
> Oggi era l'Unicef. Questo è il dialogo avvenuto con la ragazza che ha cercato di fermarmi.
> 
> ...


Faccio sempre finta di essere la signora dei servizi al citofono per liquidare i testimoni di geova che vogliono salire ad "illuminarmi".È abbastanza?


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Faccio sempre finta di essere la signora dei servizi al citofono per liquidare i testimoni di geova che vogliono salire ad "illuminarmi".È abbastanza?



Ciao

beh, a loro e a tutti che vanno in giro per "racchiappare" qualche fedele disperso,
non li faccio proprio parlare. Soprattutto sulla domanda ... "lei ha trovato il senso della vita?". 
Mi scuso, e dico chiaro che non ho nessun interesse ... e continuo ...


sienne


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, a loro e a tutti che vanno in giro per "racchiappare" qualche fedele disperso,
> non li faccio proprio parlare. Soprattutto sulla domanda ... "lei ha trovato il senso della vita?".
> ...


Quando mi è capitato d'incontrarli bastava che dicessi che ero ortodossa.....rispondevano "ah, abbiamo capito, allora arrivederci" :mrgreen:ma al epoca non ero abbastanza pessima....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Il Natale (diciamo il periodo natalizio) passato ero a casa di mia madre che stava esaurita causa le chiamate insistenti e quotidiane di Fastweb.
Ogni giorno questi chiamavano alla stessa ora, e spesso anche piu volte al giorno questo perche? perche la mia signora madre, siccome si ricordava che io avevo fatto quel lavoro a 17 anni tipo, non voleva essere scortese e chiedeva solo di richiamare il giorno dopo.
cosi, quel giorno squillo' il telefono.
Mia madre: oddio sono ancora loro lo so,
Io: loro chi mammuccia?
Mia madre: quelli di fatsweb, chiamano tutti i giorni io non ne posso piu.
Io: ok dai rispondo io

pronto?
Fastweb: si salve buongiorno cercavamo la signora xxxx.
Io: vedo che non ha saputo
Fastweb: mmm no, non ho saputo. che cosa?
Io: lei e' di un indelicatezza mai vista
Fastweb: ma guardi davver....
Io: eh no, adesso parlo io...parlate sempre voi....allora, inizio dal principio senno lei non capisce, le spiace se mi faccio una canna nel frattempo? no  vero...allora..mai madre e mio padre sono separati perche mio padre e' un lurido traditore. cosi...pochi giorni fa mia madre ha conosciuto uno...alto e nero e molto grosso, (fingendo di singhiozzare) e se ne e' andata proprio stanotte....
Fastweb: mi spiace davvero guardi pero io...
Io: ahhhhhhhh e' cosi che fate....chiamate e finche avete voi da dire va tutto bene e se invece avessi io da raccontare qualcosa? dopotutto chiamavate tutti i giorni, come e' possibile che non avete notato nulla di diverso in mia madre?
fastweb: signorina davvero ...
Io: un corno signorina davvero.....io me ne sarei accorta.....non e' che le ha detto qualcosa a lei per caso e lei la sta proteggendo?
Fastweb: no senta io..
Io: si lei deve andare, lo capisco....se vuole chiamare domani alla stessa ora io sarei felice di fare due chiacchere, magari (singhiozzando e tirando sul col naso) sulla mi mamma che se ne e' andata (pianto isterico) 
poi attacco e loro non hanno mai piu richiamato


----------



## Nicka (15 Luglio 2014)

Io di norma faccio finta di essere sordomuta...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il Natale (diciamo il periodo natalizio) passato ero a casa di mia madre che stava esaurita causa le chiamate insistenti e quotidiane di Fastweb.
> Ogni giorno questi chiamavano alla stessa ora, e spesso anche piu volte al giorno questo perche? perche la mia signora madre, siccome si ricordava che io avevo fatto quel lavoro a 17 anni tipo, non voleva essere scortese e chiedeva solo di richiamare il giorno dopo.
> cosi, quel giorno squillo' il telefono.
> Mia madre: oddio sono ancora loro lo so,
> ...


Bella merda.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella merda.


e quando mai....figurati...
bon sei riuscito ad indispettirmi dopo quanto? nemmeno un ora, di prima mattina....
ciao hasta luego


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e quando mai....figurati...
> bon sei riuscito ad indispettirmi dopo quanto? nemmeno un ora, di prima mattina....
> ciao hasta luego


Davvero fumi le canne al telefono? Mitica! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

Di tante associazioni non mi fido, di Medici senza Frontiere sì.
Ho deciso di aiutare loro, e quando qualcun altro mi chiede contributi lo dico semplicemente: già dato in bocca al lupo con il vostro lavoro.

Per tutti gli altri -geova lotta comunista telecom etc è un solido "non mi interessa grazie".
Devo essere parecchio stronza inside perchè non insistono (strano lo so).

Ho avuto problemi con le persone che vendono i libri africani. Nel senso che lì non riuscivo proprio a dire di no. Soprattutto quando sono a spasso con Fra.
Alla fine ho imparato ad andare in giro con uno dei loro libri così lo uso come scudo... vergogna...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e quando mai....figurati...
> bon sei riuscito ad indispettirmi dopo quanto? nemmeno un ora, di prima mattina....
> ciao hasta luego


Ma coma cazzo ti gira che racconti di tua madre che prende il cazzo da un negrone dopo essere stata traditae  con una situazione familiare allo sfascio a questi di Fastweb che ne sanno nome e cognome? Che cazzo c'hai nella testa, le pigne?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma coma cazzo ti gira che racconti di tua madre che prende il cazzo da un negrone dopo essere stata traditae  con una situazione familiare allo sfascio a questi di Fastweb che ne sanno nome e cognome? Che cazzo c'hai nella testa, le pigne?


si jb ho le pigne. va bene?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si jb ho le pigne. va bene?


No.


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si jb ho le pigne. va bene?


Dai cara, lascia perdere, parliamo d'altro, ok?

Parlami delle canne al telefono. :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Davvero fumi le canne al telefono? Mitica! :mrgreen:


ma no...figurati....
lo scopo che volevamo ottenere era di non essere piu chiamati. scopo ottenuto....mia madre ha riso, anche quello era lo scopo..


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma no...figurati....
> lo scopo che volevamo ottenere era di non essere piu chiamati. scopo ottenuto....mia madre ha riso, anche quello era lo scopo..


Io solitamente metto giu e morta lì.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


ce ne faremo una ragione.
ma poi....dimmi una cosa jb, seriamnete. tu pensi davvero che quelli mi abbiamo creduta? dai sinceramente....
ridevo anche io al telefono...
ma vabbe...
avesi scritto che ho scritto un trattato economico pubblicato che ha venduto 10 milioni di copie perche sono la persona piu intelligente del mondo (sottoscritto dal times) mi avresti detto sempre he ho le pigne...
va benissimo cosi


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Io solitamente metto giu e morta lì.


io ho lavorato per queste compagnie in un call center quanmdo ero piu giovane....e purtroppo anche quando ti chiedono di non essere piu chiamati e di togliere i dati dal loro database non lo fanno...e ti richiamano all infinto a meno che non dici che la persona che cercano e' morta o cose cos.... a me nona ndava di dire che nessuno era amorto....mi sono fatta due riusate io mia madre e quella al teelfono....
e ho raccontato un situazione paradossale impossibile perche con mia madre ci avevano parlato ilo giorno prima....


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ce ne faremo una ragione.
> ma poi....dimmi una cosa jb, seriamnete. tu pensi davvero che quelli mi abbiamo creduta? dai sinceramente....
> ridevo anche io al telefono...
> ma vabbe...
> ...


Ma che ti abbiano creduta o meno non conta, c'entra proprio la demenza intrinseca nel raccontare una squallidità di quelle su un proprio familiare. Ma che cazzo hai nella testa? [2]. Se vuoi fare la simpatica cazzo inventati una storiella che almeno faccia ridere ed abbia un senso, non una merdata di quelle. Altrimenti cazzo chiappa la cornetta e dì che non v'interessa, di non chiamare PIU' altrimenti allerti la postale (Kid, che è uno che ne capisce che lavora nel ramo IT di una grande multinazionale del nord, lo voleva fare con me perchè gli scrivo che è un povero imbecille. Voglio dire, puoi farlo anche tu.), i carabinieri, la finanza, federconsumatori, radiomaria e che cazzo ne so. Ma mettere la scusa che tua madre è cornuta e si fa inculare da un negrone non mi pare il massimo, come dire. Poi, per carità, magari a casa vostra vi ci sarete anche ammazzati dalle risate, ma che vogliamo fare, c'è pure gente che sniffa la colla o si fa appendere al soffitto per godere, il mondo è una merda e non vedo l'ora che arriva un armageddon a spazzarci tutti via una volta per tutte.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che ti abbiano creduta o meno non conta, c'entra proprio la demenza intrinseca nel raccontare una squallidità di quelle su un proprio familiare. Ma che cazzo hai nella testa? [2]. Se vuoi fare la simpatica cazzo inventati una storiella che almeno faccia ridere ed abbia un senso, non una merdata di quelle. Altrimenti cazzo chiappa la cornetta e dì che non v'interessa, di non chiamare PIU' altrimenti allerti la postale (Kid, che è uno che ne capisce che lavora nel ramo IT di una grande multinazionale del nord, lo voleva fare con me perchè gli scrivo che è un povero imbecille. Voglio dire, puoi farlo anche tu.), i carabinieri, la finanza, federconsumatori, radiomaria e che cazzo ne so. Ma mettere la scusa che tua madre è cornuta e si fa inculare da un negrone non mi pare il massimo, come dire. Poi, per carità, magari a casa vostra vi ci sarete anche ammazzati dalle risate, ma che vogliamo fare, c'è pure gente che sniffa la colla o si fa appendere al soffitto per godere, il mondo è una merda e non vedo l'ora che arriva un armageddon a spazzarci tutti via una volta per tutte.


va bene. attenderemo l armageddon in tranquillita cercando di non sparare cazzate se non strettamente necessario.


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che ti abbiano creduta o meno non conta, c'entra proprio la demenza intrinseca nel raccontare una squallidità di quelle su un proprio familiare. Ma che cazzo hai nella testa? [2]. Se vuoi fare la simpatica cazzo inventati una storiella che almeno faccia ridere ed abbia un senso, non una merdata di quelle. Altrimenti cazzo chiappa la cornetta e dì che non v'interessa, di non chiamare PIU' altrimenti allerti la postale (Kid, che è uno che ne capisce che lavora nel ramo IT di una *grande multinazionale* del nord, lo voleva fare con me perchè gli scrivo che è un povero imbecille. Voglio dire, puoi farlo anche tu.), i carabinieri, la finanza, federconsumatori, radiomaria e che cazzo ne so. Ma mettere la scusa che tua madre è cornuta e si fa inculare da un negrone non mi pare il massimo, come dire. Poi, per carità, magari a casa vostra vi ci sarete anche ammazzati dalle risate, ma che vogliamo fare, c'è pure gente che sniffa la colla o si fa appendere al soffitto per godere, il mondo è una merda e non vedo l'ora che arriva un armageddon a spazzarci tutti via una volta per tutte.


No, non potrei mai lavorare per una multinazionale. Lavoro in un centro di ricerca.

Non sei più in ignore, voglio vedere se la meditazione zen funziona.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> No, non potrei mai lavorare per una multinazionale. *Lavoro in un centro di ricerca.
> *
> Non sei più in ignore, voglio vedere se la meditazione zen funziona.


Spero che ti trovino un cervello, prima o poi.


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero che ti trovino un cervello, prima o poi.



Ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

*sono una cacca umana*

... ho trattato malissimo Trinitron.
Porello, lui con i conigli che gli saltano in braccio e le caprette che gli fanno ciao.
Anche se quello che racconta non ha un verso non se lo meritava.
Non aveva fatto nulla di male.
D'ora in avanti lo lascio stare, promesso.


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Luglio 2014)

Io di solito fingo di avere un familiare che fa lo stesso lavoro, ma per la concorrenza (questo anche per quanto riguarda le Onlus). Oppure di aver lavorato io per loro in passato. Per quanto riguarda i telefoni: abolito il fisso da un pezzo, installato filtri e controfiltri sul cell. E per quanto riguarda le conversioni religiose...dopo un po' scappano loro! 

Una volta ho fatto salire i mormoni (talvolta mi diverto ad ascoltarli davvero), e alla porta mi sono fatto trovare con un coltello in mano. Allo sguardo impaurito/sorpreso ho risposto: "Stavo pelando le patate". Mi hanno risposto: "Beh, allora visto che è impegnato torniamo più avanti". Più visti.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... *ho trattato malissimo Trinitron.
> *Porello, lui con i conigli che gli saltano in braccio e le caprette che gli fanno ciao.
> Anche se quello che racconta non ha un verso non se lo meritava.
> Non aveva fatto nulla di male.
> D'ora in avanti lo lascio stare, promesso.


Ma cosa mai vorrai trattare male tu. Sarebbe come se la croce rossa si mettesse a lanciare bombe atomiche.


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni tanto all'uscita del palazzo dove lavoro si mettono dei ragazzi con pettorine tipo Unicef, Carita, Legaqualcosa, etc etc e si avvicinano, molto gentilmente a dir la verità, per cercare di venderti qualcosa, o per convincerti ad iscriverti a chissà quale programma per qualche scuola in Africa.
> 
> Oggi era l'Unicef. Questo è il dialogo avvenuto con la ragazza che ha cercato di fermarmi.
> 
> ...


No. Perché dopo aver detto che vado di fretta (risposta standard) poi tiro dritto per davvero. Altrimenti poi si vede che è una balla...  ...e se ne approfittano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa mai vorrai trattare male tu. Sarebbe come se la croce rossa si mettesse a lanciare bombe atomiche.


Ma se mi ha cazziato pure Clemmy, dai.
e a ragione.
Chemmefrega di dimostrare che non sa neanche quante ruote ha, un coniglio.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo a inventare panzane.
> 
> Io ho fatto quel lavoro e prima di scendere in strada a vendere adesioni per qualche ONLUS, abbiamo fatto varie giornate di formazione con tecniche di vendita ad hoc.
> 
> ...


Non lo sapevo. pensavo fossero volontari.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma se mi ha cazziato pure Clemmy, dai.
> e a ragione.
> Chemmefrega di dimostrare che non sa neanche quante ruote ha, un coniglio.


Cattiva


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma se mi ha cazziato pure Clemmy, dai.
> e a ragione.
> Chemmefrega di dimostrare che non sa neanche quante ruote ha, un coniglio.


Comunque io avevo dei gerbilli che non mangiavano la cacca ma trombavano come ricci e facevano un sacco di piccoli e gli ultimi se li sono mangiati... Un trauma... Ho trovato solo i codini senza niente attaccato


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque io avevo dei gerbilli che non mangiavano la cacca ma trombavano come ricci e facevano un sacco di piccoli e gli ultimi se li sono mangiati... Un trauma... Ho trovato solo i codini senza niente attaccato


Infatti si dice scopare come conigli


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Infatti si dice scopare come conigli


Ma erano gerbilli, non conigli! E il tipo che me li aveva venduti aveva detto che erano due maschi... Infatti quando li vedevo ingropparsi pensavo che fossero gay, tipo i cani, e pensavo anche "va beh, poveretti, chiusi in gabbia... Almeno passano il tempo..." Perché poi si erano pure mangiati la ruota per girare, mangiavano tutto...


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma erano gerbilli, non conigli! E il tipo che me li aveva venduti aveva detto che erano due maschi... Infatti quando li vedevo ingropparsi pensavo che fossero gay, tipo i cani, e pensavo anche "va beh, poveretti, chiusi in gabbia... Almeno passano il tempo..." Perché poi si erano pure mangiati la ruota per girare, mangiavano tutto...


Quindi da oggi posso coniare questo detto: H7 è arrapato com un GERBILLO :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo. pensavo fossero volontari.


Buonanotte.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buonanotte.


Grazie, anche a te


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2014)

boh io se posso dò i soldini per il caffè a tutti però non voglio nulla e dico che ho fretta
invece quando passa sotto casa quello che suona di solito mando in fretta e furia il mio compagno, che quando si rende conto di essere ormai fuori casa coi soldini in mano e magari in ciabatte mi vorrebbe mandare a quel paese


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io se posso dò i soldini per il caffè a tutti però non voglio nulla e dico che ho fretta
> invece quando passa sotto casa quello che suona di solito mando in fretta e furia il mio compagno, *che quando si rende conto di essere ormai fuori casa coi soldini in mano e magari in ciabatte mi vorrebbe mandare a quel paese*


Pessima...e bastarda.  Per restare OT eh!


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Pessima...e bastarda.  Per restare OT eh!



ma è un vecchio trucchetto, basta mettergli fretta e quello parte in quarta senza pensare
ci casca sempre


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma è un vecchio trucchetto, *basta mettergli fretta e quello parte in quarta senza pensare *ci casca sempre


Solo perché è premuroso nei tuoi confronti e si fida di te. Te ne approfitti, ma appena ti sgama voglio vedere se ci casca ancora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cattiva


:triste::triste::triste::triste::triste:


----------



## tullio (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il Natale (diciamo il periodo natalizio) passato ero a casa di mia madre che stava esaurita causa le chiamate insistenti e quotidiane di Fastweb.
> Ogni giorno questi chiamavano alla stessa ora, e spesso anche piu volte al giorno questo perche? perche la mia signora madre, siccome si ricordava che io avevo fatto quel lavoro a 17 anni tipo, non voleva essere scortese e chiedeva solo di richiamare il giorno dopo.
> cosi, quel giorno squillo' il telefono.
> Mia madre: oddio sono ancora loro lo so,
> ...



BELLISSIMO!!!! Una fantasia incredibile.


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Solo perché è premuroso nei tuoi confronti e si fida di te. Te ne approfitti, ma appena ti sgama voglio vedere se ci casca ancora.



mannò, non me ne approfitto, è che non ho voglia di intavolare una discussione sull'opportunità o meno di alzarsi e uscire di casa per dare soldini ai musicisti di strada, tutto qua


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, non me ne approfitto, è che non ho voglia di intavolare una discussione *sull'opportunità o meno di alzarsi e uscire di casa per dare soldini ai musicisti di strada*, tutto qua


 Troppo buona, non sai dire di no.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2014)

Ma scusate... per il telefono basta far domanda al registro delle opposizioni. Non c'è bisogno di chissa che... 


io poi non ho case o altro intestato, mi sono cancellata dalle info commerciali,per cui NESSUNO deve avere il mio numero. Solo una volta mi hanno chiamata, appena ho pronunciato denuncia non si sono più visti. 

Quando sono a giro eclisso con un "scusami ma sono di fretta" non mi fermo neppure ma lancio un sorriso... 

poi se sono single e lui è carino mi fermo  
una volta c'era una promozione in un centro commerciale...beh mi ferma ma mi da il suo numero... altro che offerta  :rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma scusate... per il telefono basta far domanda al registro delle opposizioni. Non c'è bisogno di chissa che...
> 
> 
> io poi non ho case o altro intestato, mi sono cancellata dalle info commerciali,per cui NESSUNO deve avere il mio numero. Solo una volta mi hanno chiamata, appena ho pronunciato denuncia non si sono più visti.
> ...


Ma tu per caso sei nata col selettore single/impegnata?
Non è che lo installano anche come accessorio? Sarebbe comodo.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tu per caso sei nata col selettore single/impegnata?
> Non è che lo installano anche come accessorio? Sarebbe comodo.


No...ma uso spesso una maglia con su scritto "non ho fidanzati, ho solamente futuri ex" :rotfl:  cmq per me è selettivo. .. se sn impegnata nn li vedo neppure i ragazzi... se sono single invece ci sn tante situazioni interessanti!


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No...ma uso spesso una maglia con su scritto "non ho fidanzati, ho solamente futuri ex" :rotfl:  cmq per me è selettivo. .. *se sn impegnata nn li vedo neppure i ragazzi*... *se sono single invece ci sn tante situazioni interessanti*!


Quindi ce l'hai per davvero una specie di selettore...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi ce l'hai per davvero una specie di selettore...


Si... decisamente! Se non sono in vena di esser seriamente impegnata sto single...almeno a quante ne capitano  non ho sensi di colpa... è sempre un "broccolamento" per cui  chi me lo fa far di impegnarmi se poi devo nascondere e tradire... diventa un duro lavoro... :rotfl: 

quando nel 2012 sn stata lasciata volevo star sola... equindi andai in chiesa...beh c'era un ragazzo che subito si presentò ed era anche il vocalist di una famosa disco. .. si fanno tanti incontri impensabili. ..  se ero fidanzata ovviamente nn gli avrei neppure risposto...  

Sono strana lo so :rotfl:


----------



## dimmidinò (15 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni tanto all'uscita del palazzo dove lavoro si mettono dei ragazzi con pettorine tipo Unicef, Carita, Legaqualcosa, etc etc e si avvicinano, molto gentilmente a dir la verità, per cercare di venderti qualcosa, o per convincerti ad iscriverti a chissà quale programma per qualche scuola in Africa.
> 
> Oggi era l'Unicef. Questo è il dialogo avvenuto con la ragazza che ha cercato di fermarmi.
> 
> ...


una volta mi hanno fermata quelli con i libri e gli ho detto che non sapevo leggere perché i miei genitori tiranni non mi hanno mai lasciata andare a scuola. 
ti dirò, mi sono pure sentita un po' in colpa per avergli risposto male..
proprio ieri invece mi ha fermato uno dell'unicef, gli ho sbiascicato un veloce "sorry I don't speak italian" e lui è pure stato gentile e mi ha augurato buona giornata, sempre in inglese!
per il resto non ho memoria di essere stata stronza così, senza un motivo


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il Natale (diciamo il periodo natalizio) passato ero a casa di mia madre che stava esaurita causa le chiamate insistenti e quotidiane di Fastweb.
> Ogni giorno questi chiamavano alla stessa ora, e spesso anche piu volte al giorno questo perche? perche la mia signora madre, siccome si ricordava che io avevo fatto quel lavoro a 17 anni tipo, non voleva essere scortese e chiedeva solo di richiamare il giorno dopo.
> cosi, quel giorno squillo' il telefono.
> Mia madre: oddio sono ancora loro lo so,
> ...



Grandiosa!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> BELLISSIMO!!!! Una fantasia incredibile.





danny ha detto:


> Grandiosa!!!!!!


Perchè non vi date la mano e vi buttate da un cavalcavia fischiettando la marsigliese?


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

Una volta JB ho lavorato in un call center.... non si chiamavano ancora così... l'ho fatto quando studiavo... all'epoca c'erano solo i fissi, e da parte degli interlocutori ne ho sentite di tutte...
C'erano gli annoiati che ti rispondevano per educazione senza entusiasmo, come quelli che avevano tanta voglia di parlare. Uno ricordo mi diede pure una ricetta al telefono. I peggiori quelli che ti rimproverano o si incazzavano "Ma chi le ha dato il mio telefono?" "Ma come si permette?"
Risposte come quella di MCacio le sgami subito come false, ma a me personalmente avrebbero messo di buonumore.
Talmente allucinanti da non essere offensive. Impossibile prenderle sul serio.
Un po' come certe tue, insomma. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una volta JB ho lavorato in un call center.... non si chiamavano ancora così... l'ho fatto quando studiavo... all'epoca c'erano solo i fissi, e da parte degli interlocutori ne ho sentite di tutte...
> C'erano gli annoiati che ti rispondevano per educazione senza entusiasmo, come quelli che avevano tanta voglia di parlare. Uno ricordo mi diede pure una ricetta al telefono. I peggiori quelli che ti rimproverano o si incazzavano "Ma chi le ha dato il mio telefono?" "Ma come si permette?"
> Risposte come quella di MCacio le sgami subito come false, ma a me personalmente avrebbero messo di buonumore.
> Talmente allucinanti da non essere offensive. Impossibile prenderle sul serio.
> Un po' come certe tue, insomma. :mrgreen:


Danny, a parte che la storia della madre di Caciotta e del padre fedifrago e nonmiricordochecazzod'altroabbiafatto fa parte di quel suo vissuto strappalagrime che ogni tanto tira fuori per dire che se è così non è colpa sua ma la vita grama/etunoncapisci/semoragazzideborgata, ma tu porca puttana non capisci davvero un cazzo di niente di nulla MAI e figurati se sgami fesserie o meno al telefono con sconosciuti quando ne scrivi talmente tante qua e seriamente che io, in sincertà, ti manderei in un ricreativo campo nudisti in Lapponia per piccoli elfi di Babbo Natale in ottobre inoltrato. Brutto svantaggiato che altro non sei, che manco arrivi a capire che raccontare una roba così sulla propria madre vera o falsa che possa essere è una cosa da palesi cerebroscemi a prescindere e soprattutto per una cazzata tipo fastweb che ti chiama a casa. E vaffanculo, anche.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey mi insulti un po'?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, a parte che la storia della madre di Caciotta e del padre fedifrago e nonmiricordochecazzod'altroabbiafatto fa parte di quel suo vissuto strappalagrime che ogni tanto tira fuori per dire che se è così non è colpa sua ma la vita grama/etunoncapisci/semoragazzideborgata, ma tu porca puttana non capisci davvero un cazzo di niente di nulla MAI e figurati se sgami fesserie o meno al telefono con sconosciuti quando ne scrivi talmente tante qua e seriamente che io, in sincertà, ti manderei in un ricreativo campo nudisti in Lapponia per piccoli elfi di Babbo Natale in ottobre inoltrato. Brutto svantaggiato che altro non sei, che manco arrivi a capire che raccontare una roba così sulla propria madre vera o falsa che possa essere è una cosa da palesi cerebroscemi a prescindere e soprattutto per una cazzata tipo fastweb che ti chiama a casa. E vaffanculo, anche.



Ma pensa un po a quello che fai tu. E vaffanculo si.


----------



## Eratò (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè non vi date la mano e vi buttate da un cavalcavia fischiettando la marsigliese?


adesso so cosa rispondere la prossima volta che mi chiameranno alle 3di pomeriggio dalla tele2 a rompere le palle per l'ennesima volta.....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey mi insulti un po'?


No.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey mi insulti un po'?


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Perché no? Per principio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Comunque a me al telefono mi scambiano sempre per una bambina così mi chiedono se c'è la mamma o il papà e io dico che non ci sono e c'è solo la Babysitter


----------



## Eratò (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque a me al telefono mi scambiano sempre per una bambina così mi chiedono se c'è la mamma o il papà e io dico che non ci sono e c'è solo la Babysitter


beata te! mia madre fa così e funziona sempre..


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

al telefono? Ah, ma lì è semplice ... 
lo spieghi e poi appoggi la cornetta, che facciano monologo ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché no? Per principio?


Ma tu bevi la sborra? Così, per sapere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu bevi la sborra? Così, per sapere.


Io bevo il Chinotto Lurisia


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io bevo il Chinotto Lurisia


E li fai i rutti?


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E li fai i rutti?


Si cor culo....


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, a parte che la storia della madre di Caciotta e del padre fedifrago e nonmiricordochecazzod'altroabbiafatto fa parte di quel suo vissuto strappalagrime che ogni tanto tira fuori per dire che se è così non è colpa sua ma la vita grama/etunoncapisci/semoragazzideborgata, ma tu porca puttana non capisci davvero un cazzo di niente di nulla MAI e figurati se sgami fesserie o meno al telefono con sconosciuti quando ne scrivi talmente tante qua e seriamente che io, in sincertà, ti manderei in un ricreativo campo nudisti in Lapponia per piccoli elfi di Babbo Natale in ottobre inoltrato. Brutto svantaggiato che altro non sei, che manco arrivi a capire che raccontare una roba così sulla propria madre vera o falsa che possa essere è una cosa da palesi cerebroscemi a prescindere e soprattutto per una cazzata tipo fastweb che ti chiama a casa. E vaffanculo, anche.



'mazza se ti prendi sul serio, sempre.
Ma ogni tanto 'na risata te la fai?


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io bevo il Chinotto Lurisia



Mi ha incuriosito. A settembre lo ordiniamo.

Mai bevuto lo spumante di sambuco?
L'ho preso... all'inizio fa schifo, dopo pure.
Però mia figlia se l'è scolato senza remore...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> 'mazza se ti prendi sul serio, sempre.
> Ma ogni tanto 'na risata te la fai?


Fai così, se ti chiama fastweb raccontagli piangendo che sei un uomo distrutto che tua moglie ha appena preso chili di cazzo in un motel, poi riaggancia, guardala e fatevi entrambi una risatona alla faccia di quei gonzi, eheheheheh.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai così, se ti chiama fastweb raccontagli piangendo che sei un uomo distrutto che tua moglie ha appena preso chili di cazzo in un motel, poi riaggancia, guardala e fatevi entrambi una risatona alla faccia di quei gonzi, eheheheheh.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai così, se ti chiama fastweb raccontagli piangendo che sei un uomo distrutto che tua moglie ha appena preso chili di cazzo in un motel, poi riaggancia, guardala e fatevi entrambi una risatona alla faccia di quei gonzi, eheheheheh.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad7XhKwV98U


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fai così, se ti chiama fastweb raccontagli piangendo che sei un uomo distrutto che tua moglie ha appena preso chili di cazzo in un motel, poi riaggancia, guardala e fatevi entrambi una risatona alla faccia di quei gonzi, eheheheheh.


Va bene senti. penso di averti dato troppa liberta' con me. Colpa mia.
Tu pensa davvero a quello che fai, che hai fatto nella tua vita, traditore. bello invece sposarsi e poi tradire, questo si che e' geni del male...un applauso.
Sono stanca delle tue critiche, offese, parolacce, mai nulla di costruttivo. Te l ho gia chiesto una volta di non commentarmi se quello che scrivo e' talmente assurdo e malato per i tuoi gusti.
Mi fa davvero e genuinamente molto piacere che tu sia invece contornato da persone intelligentisse e non affato svalvolate o cerebrospente.
Io di male , a differenza di te, non ne ho fatto a nessuno e figurati se mi devo sentire una maerdaccia per sta cosa di fastweb, e' assurdo invece che tu voglia farmici sentire a tutti i costi.
Penso sia chiaro a me e a tutto il forum che tu rispetto per me non ne hai (aggiungerei che non sei il solo e ne io sono la sola).
Siccome oggi sto gia poco bene e ho una voglia di vomitare che mi si porta via, evita di commentarmi per oggi, potrei vomitare sullo schermo il che non sarebbe bello.
e fidati che non ti daro nemmeno motivo per farlo.
ora vai in pace vai dalla cassiera vai davvero dove vuoi, anche a fare in culo in moto.
ciao bello mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Va bene senti. penso di averti dato troppa liberta' con me. Colpa mia.
> Tu pensa davvero a quello che fai, che hai fatto nella tua vita, traditore. bello invece sposarsi e poi tradire, questo si che e' geni del male...un applauso.
> Sono stanca delle tue critiche, offese, parolacce, mai nulla di costruttivo. Te l ho gia chiesto una volta di non commentarmi se quello che scrivo e' talmente assurdo e malato per i tuoi gusti.
> Mi fa davvero e genuinamente molto piacere che tu sia invece contornato da persone intelligentisse e non affato svalvolate o cerebrospente.
> ...


Prendi un antiemetico.


----------

